
Show HN: Homebrew now auto enables analytics - edf13
Running a brew forumula just now and I receive the following...<p>&quot;Updating Homebrew...
==&gt; Homebrew has enabled anonymous aggregate formulae and cask analytics.
Read the analytics documentation (and how to opt-out) here:
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.brew.sh&#x2F;Analytics&quot;
======
NeckBeardPrince
This is hardly new. The page you're linking has been in their Github since Oct
2018.
[https://github.com/Homebrew/brew/blob/master/docs/Analytics....](https://github.com/Homebrew/brew/blob/master/docs/Analytics.md)

------
kburman
For those who are looking for how to disable this. `export
HOMEBREW_NO_ANALYTICS=1` or `brew analytics off`

------
qmmmur
Time to go to MacPorts

~~~
NeckBeardPrince
Why? You can turn it off and if you've been using brew for the past year it's
already been there. The analytics has been around since Oct 2018.

~~~
qmmmur
Because I wasn't aware of it. If possible I don't want to support google in
any way - first or second hand.

